# Transmission Removal



## 0bviouslySublime (Sep 2, 2006)

I have to install a new clutch in a 1987 5000 turbo quattro, and I am interested in a COMPLETE WRITE UP with illustrations to go along with every single step of the operation. 
BUT...........
I am sure that one doesn't exist, so I will settle for a few pointers.
Also, is the throwout bearing internal similar to a MK2 VW, or does it have a clutch fork and an external throwout bearing.
Thanks,
Dan G.
PS, here is the Volvo that I am flipping in order to buy this Audi


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Transmission Removal (0bviouslySublime)*

First you need to decide what is easier for you 1 just pull the tranny or pull the motor. I prefer to just pull the tranny. 
step 1 get the car off the ground as high as possible I use the subframes front and rear to jack the car up. Disconnect the battery as you will be pulling the starter later on.
step 2 remove the exhaust and cross brace under the center of the car also any heat shielding blocking your access to the center drive shaft.
step 3 remove the center DS mark the DS CV's to the output flanges so the DS goes back in that same position it came out to maintain proper balance of the DS. 
Step 4 remove the front axles makes it easier to get at the slave cylinder. 
Step 5 you need to drive out the roll pin that secures the slave to the bellhousing, note this can be a total PITA once out remove the slave and secure it out of the way so it does not dangle by it's hose.
Step 6 undo the shifter linkage two 13mm bolts on the shift rods note their position for reassembly. 
Step7 Start undoing the bellhousing bolts, also remove the starter and lower flywheel cover mounted to the motor.
Step 8 remove any electrical connectors on the tranny 
Step 9 unbolt the tranny mounts and remove the passenger side mount bracket from the tranny at this time you'll need support the tranny with a jack. 
Step 10 with a helper remove the tranny using one or two floor jacks(tranny jack if you have one).
The clutch uses a fork and external throw out bearing unlike a the VW FWD trans. Plan on replacing the The TOB pilot bearing mounted in the end of the crankshaft, along with having the FW resurfaced remember to get new pressure plate bolts and new flywheels bolts. This also a good time replace the tranny mounts 034 sell upgraded mounts.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=984
I would also invest in a Bentley manual. Hope that helps.


----------



## 0bviouslySublime (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Transmission Removal (yodasfro)*

That is great. I appreciate it. This car has 200k miles and lots of gunk. I hope the oil leaks over the years have lubed the bolts enough!


----------

